# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: کشیدن خط افقی در css

## mazaher5723

سلام دوستان
چطور میشه یک خط افقی کشید مثل این تو سی اس اس
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## کامروا

در HTML5 میتونید از تگ <hr> استفاده کنید. 

اگر میخواهید بهش استایل خاصی بدید میتونید از طریق CSS اینکارو انجام بدید.
hr {
    display: block;
    height: 1px;
    border: 0;
    border-top: 1px solid #ccc;
    margin: 1em 0;
    padding: 0;
}


یا هم میتونید از طریق تگ <div> و CSS یک خط رسم کنید.


#css
.hline { width:100%; height:1px; background: #ccc }

#html
<div class="hline"></div>

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> در HTML5 میتونید از تگ <hr> استفاده کنید.


مگه تگ hr واسه html 5 هستش؟ تا جایی که یادمه قبلا هم بود

----------


## کامروا

> مگه تگ hr واسه html 5 هستش؟ تا جایی که یادمه قبلا هم بود


من فکر میکردم از HTML5 اضافه شده که اینطور نیست. حق با شماست :لبخند:

----------

